# When to start feeding koi



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I've got a large outdoors pond, about 6 to 8k gallons with a bunch of koi. I was just wondering when it'd be OK to start feeding them. It's April already but the temps here in Nebraska are still in the 30s, today they are low 30s. We get the occational high 50s and eveh 60s throughout the day but the pond water is still a bit cold. Should I make the determination based on the pond's water temperature, or what?
It's been since I think November since they ate and the pond has fully thawed, they are swimming around although slowish and still a bit lethargic.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

You don't want to start feeding them until the temperature of the water has stabily reached 50 or more. This is when they'll become more active and their metabolisms are ready for food. If you feed too early, it can cause digestive problems.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Sounds good. Right now it's 42 outside but the pond water is 48 at the shalowest point. I'll keep an eye on it but I think in a week I can start feeding, of not sooner.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

You're gonna want to make sure its 50 degrees and maintaining that temperature stably. If it's still fluctuating a decent amount, I'd wait a little longer. 
Right now in RI, The outside temp around here goes from the mid to late 30s at night and the early morning but can get as high as 60 or so during the day. So, even though at times the fish get pretty active and the water is a little warmer, they're just starting to wake up. So I'm giving it a little bit.


----------

